

Coffee pot physics - rickyconnolly
http://m.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/12/coffee-pot-physics/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29

======
angdis
He thinks things are complicated now, just wait till he takes a look at
espresso machines !

